# Mycanal avec l'Apple Tv et qualité d'image



## phillon47 (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite acheter et installer un Apple TV sur mon second téléviseur.
Je souhaite pouvoir utiliser mon abonnement à canalsat par le biais de l'application My canal.
Pouvez-vous me dire si l'image à la sortie de l'Apple TV est de bonne qualité ?
J'utilise actuellement un Ipad 2 et lorsque je le connecte par le biais du caméra Connection kit, l'image est vraiment pourrie.
Phillon47


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Bah c'est du 1080p donc oui c'est du Full HD donc oui c'est de la bonne qualité.


----------



## phillon47 (15 Octobre 2014)

J'ai du mal m'exprimer.
Je reformule donc ma question.
La recopie vidéo AirPlay vers Apple TV de mon Ipad 2 est en 720p.
Cela signifie-t-il que l'Apple TV enverra vers mon téléviseur une image en 720 P ou reprendra-t-il la définition 1080 P ?
Entre autres termes l'Apple TV reprendra-t-elle l'image de mon Ipad 2 ou la fonction de l'application my canal pour reprendre le flux d'images par le biais de sa connexion Internet ?

Phillon47


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2014)

je n'ai pas la réponse n'ayant pas d'AppleTV.
par contre j'ai tout de même une question....

La video récupérée par myCanal est en quelle résolution? Tu es sûr que c'est du 1080p?


----------



## phillon47 (15 Octobre 2014)

Je ne sais pas quelle est la résolution sur mon Ipad ou sur mon Imac.
une chose est sûre, l'image est de très bonne qualité.
j'utilise aussi Mycanal avec mon Imac et un cable de sortie (DVI/HDMI) et là mon téléviseur m'indique du 1080 P, l'image restituée est très belle et fluide.


----------



## MerkoRiko (12 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir, j'ai un iPad air 2 (iOS 8.4) avec mycanal (& les identifiants C+), j'ai branché le iPad vers ma télé sony en hdmi, pendant quelques secondes, j'ai l'image & le son puis l'image part (quand je suis en vostfr, les sous-titres apparaissent mais l'écran reste noir, avec le son donc...) Une idée? Besoin d'une Apple TV?


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2015)

Je pencherais plutôt pour une protection de l'application myCanal...

Pour verifier, regarde une autre video sur ton iPAD pour vérifier que tu la visualises bien sur la télé sans interruption d'image


----------



## MerkoRiko (13 Juillet 2015)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais j'ai vu que quelqu'un quelque part arrivait à faire marcher my Canal sur son écran de TV sans passer par l'Apple TV, d'où ma question.
les apps Youtube, Vimeo fonctionnent sur l'écran de la TV de même que les autres apps de C+ (Rugby & Foot avec une def dégueulasse)...


----------

